
Nike tells Amazon, 'I'm just not that into you' - renti
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-11-18/newsletter-nike-quits-amazon
======
xbmcuser
I think fedex, UPS might have a chance for disrupting Amazon like Amazon is
disrupting them by providing warehouse space to Brands that want to move off
Amazon but are unable too.

~~~
fgonzag
The fact that they haven't is baffling. before amzn had their own logistics,
the hardest part of Amazon's business (free 2 day shipping) was handled
completely by them. Join up with Walmart or other mega retailers (just for
brand value), and make the biggest online curated marketplace. First party
sales only, no third party.

I would drop my prime membership the same day and pay up to 50% more for free
shipping from such a market place.

------
droopyEyelids
Worth noting that eBay's old CEO now runs Nike. I wonder what his thoughts
are.

Also, I wish I could have been a fly on the wall in the legal discussions
where Nike must have extracted a promise from Amazon to remove counterfeit
products despite Nike not selling on the Amazon platform.

Now THATs a privilege.

~~~
Arnt
It's not a privilege, it's the law.

If you're caught selling something counterfeit and have a good excuse, you
might escape censure. If you're caught selling counterfeit and the trademark
owner has told you in writing that neither the owner nor any bulk resellers
sell to you, then you don't have much of an excuse.

